# Insurance companies



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Why do insurance companies take the 
It's taken two days to get from £1356 down to £690 then when I was about to give in and except swmbo said why don't you try direct line? of coarse I got the look after saying its a waste of time, but filled in the form on the iPad and £350 later got fully comp insurance with all the extras:thumb: of coarse after I managed to save £1000 she now wants a holiday:wall:


----------



## possul (Nov 14, 2008)

Insurance companies are all hit and miss.
This year though I'm going to town.
Go compare for a rough price and then I'm ringing Round to see.
I refuse to pay £400 for a diesel estate when a fairly fast saloon cost me near as damn it the same


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

I check GoCompare every year and usually get a cheaper quote than my renewal with the same company, then when I ring them the always lower the renewal without any fuss. A more cynical man would think they just made their quotes up to see if we'd pay them.

I did just ask them to quote for adding my now 17 year old onto the wife's Mini as a provisional driver, big standard 2003 Mini One, wanted £4882 plus a 25 quid administration fee. Oh how I laughed.


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Funny that cos direct line have always been at least double what every other company quotes me, in fact usually 3 times the price


----------



## Jack R (Dec 15, 2014)

Kimo said:


> Funny that cos direct line have always been at least double what every other company quotes me, in fact usually 3 times the price


That's what I said to swmbo unfortunately I was wrong on this occasion


----------

